# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  العرابيزي  قضية للنقاش

## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحبا يا اعضاء في ظاهرة موجودة وتكاد بتكون خطيرة هي العرابيزي  _مش غلطة املائية _ وهي الجمع بين اللغة العربية والاجنبية لا والارقام 
في كثير من الشباب نص كلامهم عربي ونص كلامهم انجليزي ومخربطات ببعض , والموضة الي بتجنني اكثر شي لما نكتب بالانجليزي حروفا وبالعربي كلاما _ لغة التشات _ مدعمة بالارقام ,
شو الي بخلي الشباب يستخدموا هاي اللغه؟ يعني لو بالانجليزي انجليزي مش مشكلة اما هاي اللغة شو هي لا الها اصل ولا فصل.
الا تغنينا لغنتا العربية ؟
اما انها نوع من انواع التقدم  ؟

 ادعوكم للنقاش ولمعرفة ربما نصل لنتيجة .

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا على مواضيعك الحلوه

هيه ممكن تكون مجرد تغيير مش اكثر,, انا احيانا بكون بحكي لا اراديا بعبر عن كلمه بالانجليزي.. طبعا لو تحاولي تشوفي الوضع كيف.. دراستنا بالانجليزي و بيجيكي شب مدمن افلام, و واحد ثاني مدمن اغاني اجنبي و الثاني عاش هناك فتره و تعود لسانه على بعض الكلمات المعتاده.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

معظمها مظاهر فاضية

عشان يثبتلك انه بعرف يحكي انجليزي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شكرا على مواضيعك الحلوه
> 
> هيه ممكن تكون مجرد تغيير مش اكثر,, انا احيانا بكون بحكي لا اراديا بعبر عن كلمه بالانجليزي.. طبعا لو تحاولي تشوفي الوضع كيف.. دراستنا بالانجليزي و بيجيكي شب مدمن افلام, و واحد ثاني مدمن اغاني اجنبي و الثاني عاش هناك فتره و تعود لسانه على بعض الكلمات المعتاده.


انا ما بحكي عن هاي يا عمار بس فينا ناس ما بحكوا عربي الا نادرا وكتاباتهم حتى مش عربي حتى وهم بحكوا مع بعض انا بقراء قصص وراوايات بالانجليزي ومدمنة افلامودراستي  كلها انجليزي بس اللغة وكلامي عربي وكثير من الناس بستحوا من اللغة وما بستخدموها حتى

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا ما بحكي عن هاي يا عمار بس فينا ناس ما بحكوا عربي الا نادرا وكتاباتهم حتى مش عربي حتى وهم بحكوا مع بعض انا بقراء قصص وراوايات بالانجليزي ومدمنة افلامودراستي  كلها انجليزي بس اللغة وكلامي عربي وكثير من الناس بستحوا من اللغة وما بستخدموها حتى


لا لا انه يصل الموضوع انه الواحد يستحي من العربي,, لأ,, يعني وين هويتك العربيه؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا لا انه يصل الموضوع انه الواحد يستحي من العربي,, لأ,, يعني وين هويتك العربيه؟


*لا والارقام الها معاني بابحروف العربي كانه ما في حروف بالعربي وال28 حرف شو بعملوا *

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *لا والارقام الها معاني بابحروف العربي كانه ما في حروف بالعربي وال28 حرف شو بعملوا *


 :Db465236ff:  

بس والله معك حق

----------


## ajluni top

موضوع يستحق المناقشه الصراحه اشكرك مها
وهذي الظاهره اصبحت متفشيه بشكل كبير بينا
صار الانجليزي اسهل علينا من العربي
وانا اعترف انه انا واحد من المتأثرين بهذا الشي
لدرجة انه في الجامعه المواد اللي باللغه العربيه ما بجيب فيها علامات عاليه
مع انها سهله جدا
بس بالعكس بالنسبه للانجليزي صار علي اسهل و بجيب فيه علامات كويسه
وهذا طبعا شي ممتاز بس للأسف كله على حساب لغتنا الأم
اللغه العربيه
بتمشي بالشارع بتلاقي الاب بحكي مع ابنه بالانجليزي
سوري و دونت ووري
و حتى كلمة اوكي هي كلمه دخيله علينا

اللي بدي اقوله انه حلو انه الانسان يتعلم لغه ثانيه
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(من تعلم لغة قوم امن شرهم) ما بعرف اذا الحديث مش صحيح المهم انه من الضروري انا نتعلم لغة غيرنا
وبنفس الوقت لازم نعتز بلغتنا العربيه ونحييها من جديد
وهذي بالدرجة الاولى هي مسؤولية مؤسسات التعليم بكل دوله ولكن للأسف صارت كل المناهج باللغه الانجليزيه وصارت اللغه العربيه مجرد آثار لا غير
وبالنسبه للغة التشات فأنا الصراحه قليل جدا بستخدمها 

مشكوره مره ثانيه اخت مها

----------


## coconut

الأرابيزي  ليست مشكلة قائمة بحد ذاتها مثلما نتصور 

هي نتيجة تركمات أنتجت هذه الحالة  لدى المجتمع 

 فلغة الشباب تجد فيها مصطلحات لا هي عربية و لا انجليزية و لا لها علاقة بأي لغة أخرى 

إنما وليدة تعامل و ضروف و صارت معتمدة لدى فئة واسعة و الكل يفهم مدلولها 

و هناك دراسات أكاديمية تبحث في خلفية انتشار هذه اللغة / ان صح التعبير /و آثارها على المدى 

البعيد . أو لنقل لغة التخاطب و تأثيرها على اللغة الأم 

و رأيي أن لا عيب في التعامل بها كوسيلة تخاطب على أن لا يتعدى الأمر هذه الحدود 

لأن الحفاظ على اللغة الأم هو حفاظ على الهوية مهما كانت اللغة الأم

----------


## احساس المطر

مرحبا انا بستخدم كلمات مو عربيه بكلامي احيانا بس هاد ما بعني انه انا متخليه عن لغتي او عن هويتي انا بحكيها بدردشه مع صاحباتي وبتكون اول كلمه خطرت عبالي في المعنى يالي بدي احكيه ..يعني فيه فرق بين يالي بحكي ok مثلا او سي يو لاتر وبين يالي بين كل كلمه وكلمه كلمه  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

على فكرة اختياري فوق كان خطا :Db465236ff:  

كنت بدي اختار احيانا طلعت مختار لا :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

الموضوع شيق وسيتحق النقاش 
الموضوع مش مشكلة متل ما احنا متخيلين او مكبرين الموضوع 
كلنا بنستخدم الانجليزي والعربيزي في حياتنا مجبورين بأي حال من الاحوال
اسمائنا في المنتدى بالانجليزي الا من رحم ربي 
اغلبية اللي معهم موبيالات بالانجليزي اللغة المستخدمة 
دراستنا باللغة الانجليزية 
اما بالنسبة لاستخدام لغة الشات فانا من الناس اللي بستخدمها 
وما بتوقع انه الموضوع بيشكل تشويه لاي لغة 
هاي طريقة تواصل دارجة والكل بيفهمها 
مش اني بستخدمها هاد انه انا متقدمة او بدعي التقدم 
لا ابدا بس هو نوع من انواع مواكبة العصر

----------


## العالي عالي

تم التصويت لــ 
لا
لا
لا
لا
لا
لا
لا
 بالرغم من معرفتي باللغة الانجليزيى لكني لا احبها ولا اخب من يتحدث بها

----------


## ayman

يا اخوان وخاصة مها القصة مابدها كل هالحكي والهوية العربية ومابعرف شو 


 القصة ومافيها من العرابيزي على قولت مها  انو الناس المغتربين برا بيستخدموها لأنو اجهزتهم ما بتدعم العربي ومافي حرف عربي مطجبوع على الكيبورد ولا حتى بيظهر عندهم على الشاشة الا على شكل رموز واوجدو هاي الطريقة حتى يقدرو يكتب بعض الحروف الغير موجود بالحروف الأنجليزية   

والناس اتعودت على هذا النوع من الكتاب واصبح كتقليد معتمد للشات فقط لاغير 

واعطيكي مثال  موقع الحصن  نحن ما بنقدر نسمي  www. الحصن .com    ومافي بالأنجليزي حرف الصاد ولا الحاء  وهيك كتبو السبعة عن الحاء والتسعة عن الصاد وبس ولغتنا نحن هي العربية الأم  ولو نحن اتخلينا عنها كان كتبنا بالأنجليزي وبس بدون ما ندخل مفاهيم عربية 


ان شاء الله تكون وضحت الفكرة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يا اخوان وخاصة مها القصة مابدها كل هالحكي والهوية العربية ومابعرف شو 
> 
> 
>  القصة ومافيها من العرابيزي على قولت مها  انو الناس المغتربين برا بيستخدموها لأنو اجهزتهم ما بتدعم العربي ومافي حرف عربي مطجبوع على الكيبورد ولا حتى بيظهر عندهم على الشاشة الا على شكل رموز واوجدو هاي الطريقة حتى يقدرو يكتب بعض الحروف الغير موجود بالحروف الأنجليزية   
> 
> والناس اتعودت على هذا النوع من الكتاب واصبح كتقليد معتمد للشات فقط لاغير 
> 
> واعطيكي مثال  موقع الحصن  نحن ما بنقدر نسمي  www. الحصن .com    ومافي بالأنجليزي حرف الصاد ولا الحاء  وهيك كتبو السبعة عن الحاء والتسعة عن الصاد وبس ولغتنا نحن هي العربية الأم  ولو نحن اتخلينا عنها كان كتبنا بالأنجليزي وبس بدون ما ندخل مفاهيم عربية 
> 
> ...


*وضحت انا ما لعارض بدي افهم ليش بجوز اقتنع وكمان انا من الناس الي بقدروا اللغة العربية وهيك انت حكيت شي ممكن بلش من خلاله نقاش ثاني*

----------


## ayman

> *وضحت انا ما لعارض بدي افهم ليش بجوز اقتنع وكمان انا من الناس الي بقدروا اللغة العربية وهيك انت حكيت شي ممكن بلش من خلاله نقاش ثاني*



 انسة مها في مرات الواحد بيضطر انو يتكر اشياء غريبة وعجية بس حتى يصل للهدف  يعني مثل المسج العربي على التلفون محدود ب 70 حرف للمسج الواحد اذا زاد عن ن70 بيخصمو مسج تاني  لاكن المسج الأنجليزي 160 حرف شوفي الفرق انتي يعني انا بكتب 160 حرف ب 3  احسن ما اكتب 70 حرف ب 3 قروش   :Db465236ff:   طبعا هذا مثال ممكن التلفون مو معرب  جايو هدية من امريكيا مو راضي يتعرب مايبعت مسج يعني ؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انسة مها في مرات الواحد بيضطر انو يتكر اشياء غريبة وعجية بس حتى يصل للهدف  يعني مثل المسج العربي على التلفون محدود ب 70 حرف للمسج الواحد اذا زاد عن ن70 بيخصمو مسج تاني  لاكن المسج الأنجليزي 160 حرف شوفي الفرق انتي يعني انا بكتب 160 حرف ب 3  احسن ما اكتب 70 حرف ب 3 قروش    طبعا هذا مثال ممكن التلفون مو معرب  جايو هدية من امريكيا مو راضي يتعرب مايبعت مسج يعني ؟؟؟


طيب في ناس يا ايمن وصلت الامور نعهم انه العربي نسيوه يعني لما بدهم يتفاهموا بحكوا اما هاي اللغة او الانجليزي انا الي بسأله ليش احنا ما نعتز بالغه تاعتنا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طيب سيد ايمن.. انا بطبع الان من لاب توب من كندا ما فيه عربي على الكيبورد بس محسوبك حافط اماكن الاحرف حفظ... اذا هاذ مش سبب كافي!!! اما انه الجهاز مش معرب .. بتعرب ما فيه اي مشكله. معه انه انا بحب الانجليزي بس لازم ما تكون دخيله علينا بحيث ننسى لغتنا او انه لما نيجي نسلم على صحابنا نقول *هاي* بدل *مرحبا او بدل السلام عليكم* لمجرد انه خجلان ولازم يواكب العصر!!!

----------


## ayman

> طيب في ناس يا ايمن وصلت الامور نعهم انه العربي نسيوه يعني لما بدهم يتفاهموا بحكوا اما هاي اللغة او الانجليزي انا الي بسأله ليش احنا ما نعتز بالغه تاعتنا


الكل بيفتخر بلغته العربية لاكن البيئة المحيطة هي الي بتصقل الشخصية وبتعطي الطباع الشخصية   لاتخافي بكرا بيطلعو شغلة جديدة  مثلا 

4 مس كولات يعني مرحبا وين الخبز

مس كول وشبه واحد يعني انا نعسان وبدي انام 

اخت مها طريقة الكتابة والتخاطب مش هالمشكلة الكبيرة المشكلة الأكبر هي التصرفات الشنيعة الي بيقومو فيها بعض الشباب

----------


## ayman

> طيب سيد ايمن.. انا بطبع الان من لاب توب من كندا ما فيه عربي على الكيبورد بس محسوبك حافط اماكن الاحرف حفظ... اذا هاذ مش سبب كافي!!! اما انه الجهاز مش معرب .. بتعرب ما فيه اي مشكله. معه انه انا بحب الانجليزي بس لازم ما تكون دخيله علينا بحيث ننسى لغتنا او انه لما نيجي نسلم على صحابنا نقول *هاي* بدل *مرحبا او بدل السلام عليكم* لمجرد انه خجلان ولازم يواكب العصر!!!



اخ عمار انا حكيت المغتربين وما قلت عمار لما تغرب  في فرق  انت حافظ مكان الكبسات غيرك بيدور على الحرف دوارة  والكيبورد عربي وواضح

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اخ عمار انا حكيت المغتربين وما قلت عمار لما تغرب  في فرق  انت حافظ مكان الكبسات غيرك بيدور على الحرف دوارة  والكيبورد عربي وواضح


بس هذول الي بدورو على الاحرف دواره كم بكونو مقابل الي بسبحو بالاحرف سباحه؟

----------


## ayman

> بس هذول الي بدورو على الاحرف دواره كم بكونو مقابل الي بسبحو بالاحرف سباحه؟



انا مش فاهم ايش بتحاول تثبت انت ؟؟؟


عمي عمار في ناس بتروح على مقاهي بكندا مثل وطبعا ما راح تلاقي الأجهزة معربة او بمعنى اخر العربي بيظهر رموز غير مفهومة واذا حاولت تضيف العربي راح يطلب منك وندوز اكس وخلينا نفترض انو مقهى الأنرنت شايل السي دي داريف من الأجهزة حتى ماواحد متلك مثلا يعربو  طبعا بالحالة هاي مافي عندك  غير حل واحد ومعروف وكل الناس اتفقت عليه  بالعكس اله فايدة 


اما بالنسبة للناس الي بيستعملوها بالحكي فهو بيحاول انو يبين للناس انو زلمة هاي هاي 

الله يوفقه هو حر بنفسه وذاته

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا مش فاهم ايش بتحاول تثبت انت ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> عمي عمار في ناس بتروح على مقاهي بكندا مثل وطبعا ما راح تلاقي الأجهزة معربة او بمعنى اخر العربي بيظهر رموز غير مفهومة واذا حاولت تضيف العربي راح يطلب منك وندوز اكس وخلينا نفترض انو مقهى الأنرنت شايل السي دي داريف من الأجهزة حتى ماواحد متلك مثلا يعربو  طبعا بالحالة هاي مافي عندك  غير حل واحد ومعروف وكل الناس اتفقت عليه  بالعكس اله فايدة 
> 
> 
> اما بالنسبة للناس الي بيستعملوها بالحكي فهو بيحاول انو يبين للناس انو زلمة هاي هاي 
> 
> الله يوفقه هو حر بنفسه وذاته


ول يا رجل هاي سكرتها بوجهم على الاخر..
فيما لو ما عنده قدره انه يطبع عربي... يا اخي ما يطبع انجليزي و يريحنا عاد!!!

----------


## saousana

> ول يا رجل هاي سكرتها بوجهم على الاخر..
> فيما لو ما عنده قدره انه يطبع عربي... يا اخي ما يطبع انجليزي و يريحنا عاد!!!


اسمحلي اوقف ضدك هاي المرة واقول مش مهم نوقف ضد الاشي لاجل انه احنا معارضين وبس
الموضوع مش بالسلبية اللي بتصوروها 
سؤال واحد الك بس 
ليش اسمك في المنتدى بالانجليزي ؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اسمحلي اوقف ضدك هاي المرة واقول مش مهم نوقف ضد الاشي لاجل انه احنا معارضين وبس
> الموضوع مش بالسلبية اللي بتصوروها 
> سؤال واحد الك بس 
> ليش اسمك في المنتدى بالانجليزي ؟


لاني بحب الانجليزي!
بس سؤال واحد بس , انا شو بكتب؟ عربي ولا انجليزي؟ ولا مخلوطه؟

----------


## saousana

> لاني بحب الانجليزي!
> بس سؤال واحد بس , انا شو بكتب؟ عربي ولا انجليزي؟ ولا مخلوطه؟


ما فهمت السؤال ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ما فهمت السؤال ؟؟


ههههه اوك بعيده,, انا قلت اسمي بالانجليزي لانه بحب الانجليزي هاي خلصنا منها..
اما السؤال,
انا اللغه الي بستعملها بالمنتدى شو هيه؟ يعني لما اكتب بكتب بالعربي ولا بالانجليزي ولا بدخل اللغتين على بعض وبعمل لحالي لغه خاصه؟؟؟

----------


## saousana

> ههههه اوك بعيده,, انا قلت اسمي بالانجليزي لانه بحب الانجليزي هاي خلصنا منها..
> اما السؤال,
> انا اللغه الي بستعملها بالمنتدى شو هيه؟ يعني لما اكتب بكتب بالعربي ولا بالانجليزي ولا بدخل اللغتين على بعض وبعمل لحالي لغه خاصه؟؟؟


انت معارض اللغة اللي بينستخدمها في الشات بشكل عام 
مها بتسميها لغة الارقام ..... انا مش شايف انها بتضر اللغة او حتى بتسيء الها 
القصة انها هاي طريقة من طرق التواصل بين الشباب وما اخدنها من الغرب لانه ما حد بيفهمها غيرنا 
بس انا ما فهمت ليش انت محتج عليها ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انت معارض اللغة اللي بينستخدمها في الشات بشكل عام 
> مها بتسميها لغة الارقام ..... انا مش شايف انها بتضر اللغة او حتى بتسيء الها 
> القصة انها هاي طريقة من طرق التواصل بين الشباب وما اخدنها من الغرب لانه ما حد بيفهمها غيرنا 
> بس انا ما فهمت ليش انت محتج عليها ؟؟؟؟


انا مش لوحدي ضدها.. سوسن هاي لغة الارقام بتمحي الحروف العربيه من الوجود وممكن يكون نوع من انواع الاستعمار.. الان قلليلي ليش لما نسمع لواحد من المغرب العربي ما منفهم عليه شي؟ اسمحيلي اجاوبك, لانه كان محتل من قبل فرنسا واللغه الي عم بستعملها الان هيه عربيه مع فرنسي فأذا اللغه العربيه عندهم معدومه الهويه و معدومة الاستقلاليه وما الها ذات اهميه. يعني اثناء كلامه معك بكون بدمج كلمه عربي مع فقره فرنسي وهيك ما رح تفهمي عليه شي.. واحنا نفس الشي استعمالنا لهاي اللغه بهاي الطريقه اثرها السلبي اكيد ما رح يكون بكره او بعده لكن اثرها على المدى البعيد واضح..

----------


## saousana

> انا مش لوحدي ضدها.. سوسن هاي لغة الارقام بتمحي الحروف العربيه من الوجود وممكن يكون نوع من انواع الاستعمار.. الان قلليلي ليش لما نسمع لواحد من المغرب العربي ما منفهم عليه شي؟ اسمحيلي اجاوبك, لانه كان محتل من قبل فرنسا واللغه الي عم بستعملها الان هيه عربيه مع فرنسي فأذا اللغه العربيه عندهم معدومه الهويه و معدومة الاستقلاليه وما الها ذات اهميه. يعني اثناء كلامه معك بكون بدمج كلمه عربي مع فقره فرنسي وهيك ما رح تفهمي عليه شي.. واحنا نفس الشي استعمالنا لهاي اللغه بهاي الطريقه اثرها السلبي اكيد ما رح يكون بكره او بعده لكن اثرها على المدى البعيد واضح..


انا مش فاهمة كيف نوع من انواع الاستعمار ؟
هاي بتسهل التعامل مع اللغة
انا معك انه لازم نعتز بلغتنا ونستخدمها .. بس في كتير مراحل بنحتاج غيرها وبنكون مجبورين نستخدمها في كتير من مجالات حياتنا 
يمكن الخلل مش فينا احنا ... بس الخلل في استخدام الشيء 
انا في هاي اللحظة ما بناقش قضية المغرب انا بحكي عن استخدام اللغة هاي في حياتنا مش غلط ومش مشكلة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا مش فاهمة كيف نوع من انواع الاستعمار ؟
> هاي بتسهل التعامل مع اللغة
> انا معك انه لازم نعتز بلغتنا ونستخدمها .. بس في كتير مراحل بنحتاج غيرها وبنكون مجبورين نستخدمها في كتير من مجالات حياتنا 
> يمكن الخلل مش فينا احنا ... بس الخلل في استخدام الشيء 
> انا في هاي اللحظة ما بناقش قضية المغرب انا بحكي عن استخدام اللغة هاي في حياتنا مش غلط ومش مشكلة


محنا رح نصير زيهم للمغرب ست سوسن :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> محنا رح نصير زيهم للمغرب ست سوسن


لا ما اتوقع 
احنا لسه عنا اعتزاز في لغتنا 
ولسه بنحكي عربي على اقل تقدير .. ما اتوقع توصل هيك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا ما اتوقع 
> احنا لسه عنا اعتزاز في لغتنا 
> ولسه بنحكي عربي على اقل تقدير .. ما اتوقع توصل هيك


طيب لنشوف بكره واذا استمر الوضع هيك رح اذكرك..

يالله سلام

----------


## saousana

> طيب لنشوف بكره واذا استمر الوضع هيك رح اذكرك..
> 
> يالله سلام


بكرة بعد كم سنة ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا من البدايه ساكت و ما حكيت اشي 
لكن انا بقول 
احنا عنا لغه مكونه من 28 حرف ما شاء الله و ما بنقصها اشي ليش اذا ما بنستخدمها و منستخدم غيرها 
البعض قد يضطر لها انا اقر بذلك  
لكن لا يجب ان نصل لدرجه ان نجعلها بدل اللغه العربيه 
ان اعتزازنا باللغه العربيه يجب ان يكون متزمت جدا فلم يبقى لنا قيمه قوميه الا وانتزعت و شوهت 
لم يبقى الا اللغه 
اذكر انني سمعت من فتره ان اغنيه باللغه الانجليزيه غناها فرنسيون و دخلت مسابقه وطنيه فرنسيه فاستنكر لذلك كل الاوساط الفرنيسه 
و وصلت القضيه لمجلس النواب 

نعم، كل علمنا اليوم باللغه الانجليزيه و الحياه كلها تدور بالخارج باللغه الانجليزيه و من لا يتكلم الانجليزيه هذه الايام كالاخرس لا يتسطيع ان يتكلم 
لكن هل هذا يعني ان نرمي لغتنا خلف ظهورنا 
هذا احرى بان نجهد لاعاده هذه اللغه الى سابق عهدها من العز و المجد 

الاسلام حض الى تعلم لغه العدو و الرسول ( ص ) قال بما معناه من تعلم لغه قوم امن مكرهم 
ولكنه عيب ايما عيب ان نتكلم فيما بيننا بالانجليزيه و بين يدينا لغه اقران و اهل الجنه 
يكفينا فخرا انها لغه رسول الله 

ونعم يجب ان يصل بنا الاعتداد بلغتنا ان لا نقبل باستخدام غيرها

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

* والله الموضوع يا جماعة الخير 
وبرأيي انه لازم نمسك العصاية من النص لا ننسى العربي بالمرة وننسى لغتنا الأم_ وبتوقع هاد الشي مستحيل على يلي بيقرأ قران كل يوم_
ولا ننجرف في التيار الغربي وما يمليه علينا من امور ولكن ان نكون وسطيين في التعامل مع الموضوع*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*بشكر الكل على النقاش اللي صار ومشاركتهم للموضوع ومن خلال ردودكم طلعت بما يلي:*

*تعريف العرابيزي هو :*
هي نتيجة تركمات أنتجت هذه الحالة  لدى المجتمع 

 فلغة الشباب تجد فيها مصطلحات لا هي عربية و لا انجليزية و لا لها علاقة بأي لغة أخرى 

إنما وليدة تعامل و ضروف و صارت معتمدة لدى فئة واسعة و الكل يفهم مدلولها 

و هناك دراسات أكاديمية تبحث في خلفية انتشار هذه اللغة / ان صح التعبير /و آثارها على المدى 

البعيد . 
ومن مبررات استخدامها حسب ما ناقشتوا حرفيا :1-[RIGHTالناس اتعودت على هذا النوع من الكتاب واصبح كتقليد معتمد للشات فقط لاغير 

و مثال موقع الحصن نحن ما بنقدر نسمي www. الحصن .com ومافي بالأنجليزي حرف الصاد ولا الحاء وهيك كتبو السبعة عن الحاء والتسعة عن الصاد وبس ولغتنا نحن هي العربية الأم ولو نحن اتخلينا عنها كان كتبنا بالأنجليزي وبس بدون ما ندخل مفاهيم عربية .

ومثل المسج العربي على التلفون محدود ب 70 حرف للمسج الواحد اذا زاد عن ن70 بيخصمو مسج تاني لاكن المسج الأنجليزي 160 حرف شوفي الفرق انتي يعني انا بكتب 160 حرف ب 3 احسن ما اكتب 70 حرف ب 3 قروش  طبعا هذا مثال ممكن التلفون مو معرب جايو هدية من امريكيا مو راضي يتعرب مايبعت مسج يعني ؟؟؟

2-بتسهل التعامل مع اللغة-


*اذن* 

العارابيزي هو لغة وجدت وتطورت من لغتين وصارت شائعة بين الناس والشباب خصوصا يعني انها امر واقع ما بنقدر نغيرة زيها زي لغه ثانية .
ويظل  الخلل مش فينا احنا ... بس الخلل في استخدام الشيء _ على قولت سوسن _ 
*اما استخدام المصطلحات الاجنبية فبترجع اسبابها :*1- الدراسة حيث ان معظم التخصصات في الجامعات تدرس بالغة الانجليزية .
2- الانترنت واغلب من يستخدموا النت عليهم احيانا اتقان اللغة اتقان كبيرا.
3- الافلام الاجنبية؟ 
وقضايا كثير بتجبر الكل انه يستخدم مصلحاته نصها عربي ونصين انجليزي 

بشكر الكل لمشاركتهم وابداء رايهم في الموضوع

----------


## جسر الحياة

*هاي مها*  :Db465236ff:  
*ويسلم تمك على الكلام الحلو والمفيد
بس والله الموضوع ما بدوا كل هالمناقشة الطويله
ومع هيك شكرا على الموضوع* *ثانكس يو*  :Db465236ff:  
*سي يو*  :Db465236ff:  
*شكرا جزيلا مها ملكة الأعضاء*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *هاي مها*  
> *ويسلم تمك على الكلام الحلو والمفيد
> بس والله الموضوع ما بدوا كل هالمناقشة الطويله
> ومع هيك شكرا على الموضوع* *ثانكس يو*  
> *سي يو*  
> *شكرا جزيلا مها ملكة الأعضاء*


*هذا من زوقك المهم الفائدة*

----------


## ashrafwater

[SIZE="6"]نعم كلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة هذا هو حالنا

----------


## باريسيا

*انا صوة بلا 

خواتي صاروا يحكي هيك بالمسطلحات التشات 
مرات امي ماتفهم عليهم وتفكر انه كلمات جديده نزلت على الساحه العربيه 

بصراحه بشوفهم يتعاملوا مع الواقع كانهم بمكان اكتروني وكانهم داخل نت*

----------


## ashrafwater

عادي يا بارسيا هذه صارت من متطلبات الحياة اليومية . شو بدنا نعمل 
سلامي الي شخصك الكريم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مرحبا يا اعضاء في ظاهرة موجودة وتكاد بتكون خطيرة هي العرابيزي  _مش غلطة املائية _ وهي الجمع بين اللغة العربية والاجنبية لا والارقام 
> في كثير من الشباب نص كلامهم عربي ونص كلامهم انجليزي ومخربطات ببعض , والموضة الي بتجنني اكثر شي لما نكتب بالانجليزي حروفا وبالعربي كلاما _ لغة التشات _ مدعمة بالارقام ,
> شو الي بخلي الشباب يستخدموا هاي اللغه؟ يعني لو بالانجليزي انجليزي مش مشكلة اما هاي اللغة شو هي لا الها اصل ولا فصل.
> الا تغنينا لغنتا العربية ؟
> اما انها نوع من انواع التقدم  ؟
> 
>  ادعوكم للنقاش ولمعرفة ربما نصل لنتيجة .



هاي اللغة يا مها بنستخدمها بكتابة المسجات لانه بصير المسج الواحد 160 حرف لكن بالعربي بكون 70 حرف   :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انا مش لوحدي ضدها.. سوسن هاي لغة الارقام بتمحي الحروف العربيه من الوجود وممكن يكون نوع من انواع الاستعمار.. الان قلليلي ليش لما نسمع لواحد من المغرب العربي ما منفهم عليه شي؟ اسمحيلي اجاوبك, لانه كان محتل من قبل فرنسا واللغه الي عم بستعملها الان هيه عربيه مع فرنسي فأذا اللغه العربيه عندهم معدومه الهويه و معدومة الاستقلاليه وما الها ذات اهميه. يعني اثناء كلامه معك بكون بدمج كلمه عربي مع فقره فرنسي وهيك ما رح تفهمي عليه شي.. واحنا نفس الشي استعمالنا لهاي اللغه بهاي الطريقه اثرها السلبي اكيد ما رح يكون بكره او بعده لكن اثرها على المدى البعيد واضح..



lh ween el7roof el3arabiah bedha trou7 , ye3ni rai7een nensaha??? :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> lh ween el7roof el3arabiah bedha trou7 , ye3ni rai7een nensaha???


نزل الترجمة بالله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> نزل الترجمة بالله



له وين الحروف العربية  بدها تروح يعني رايحين ننساها؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> له وين الحروف العربية  بدها تروح يعني رايحين ننساها؟؟؟


شفت ما احلا الحروف العربية  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شفت ما احلا الحروف العربية


بتجنن  :Bl (3):  
بس زي ما حكيتلك انه هاي اللغة السنسكريتية بنستخدمها بالمسجات بكون فيها عدد الحروف اكثر  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بتجنن  
> بس زي ما حكيتلك انه هاي اللغة السنسكريتية بنستخدمها بالمسجات بكون فيها عدد الحروف اكثر


خلص رح اخذ دوره فيها خلني اتعلم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> خلص رح اخذ دوره فيها خلني اتعلم




 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
لا عادي سهلة  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا عادي سهلة


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
والله احنا جيل ما شي مع التيار ومش مستعد يواجهه

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> والله احنا جيل ما شي مع التيار ومش مستعد يواجهه



بالعكس انا موقف مع فرق الجهد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بالعكس انا موقف مع فرق الجهد


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   مهندس كهربا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مهندس كهربا



لانك انتي دايما مع المقاومة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله رح تمر سنه على هاد الموضوع ولللان مش عارف اهضمها اللغه هاي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## MONTASER

الموضوع ابسط من هيك 
احيانا بكون الجهاز او البرنامج او النظام للشخص المستقبل مش معرف عالعربي وبنفس الوقت مو الكل بعرف يحكي انجليزي فكانت حل لمشكله ... انا ما بحبها بس احيانا مجبر استعملها 
وما في داعي نحاربها لانها ما بتضر ومستحيل تغطي على لغتنا العربيه الاصيله

----------

